# Nasty panel!



## 480sparky

Really. Look at all those spare breakers. :whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33

Joe you should really get out a bit more. I've seen worse panels than that just at my supply house.


----------



## 220/221

sbrn33 said:


> Joe *you should really get out a bit more*. I've seen worse panels than that just at my supply house.


 
This^


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*How about this one!*

How about this one! :laughing:


----------



## guest

Joe Tedesco said:


> How about this one! :laughing:


You mean the invisible panel? :whistling2::laughing:

You kinda forgot something in that post....


----------



## Joe Tedesco

mxslick said:


> You mean the invisible panel? :whistling2::laughing:
> 
> You kinda forgot something in that post....


Upload failed I did post a picture, I will try again later. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nasty, I thought it was gonna bite or something, it isn't so bad.


----------



## Edrick

Hey Joe gets out and about I just saw him outside today.


----------



## 480sparky

sbrn33 said:


> Joe you should really get out a bit more.........



He _does_ get out.... that's how he takes photos. :laughing:


----------



## I_get_shocked

and here I got excited thinking I'd see some effed up ****.


----------



## BIGRED

Here is a bad one, this is at a friends house.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*The winner!*

BIGRED you are the winner!

MORE HERE!


----------



## BIGRED

Joe Tedesco said:


> BIGRED you are the winner!
> 
> MORE HERE!


Joe, do I win anything? :laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco

BIGRED said:


> Joe, do I win anything? :laughing:


Send me you worst one and I will feature you and it in my magazine articles www.joetedesco.org :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

BIGRED said:


> Here is a bad one, this is at a friends house.


Well if you are going to violate the NEC you might as well add the NFGC, etc, etc.


----------



## BIGRED

Joe Tedesco said:


> Send me you worst one and I will feature you and it in my magazine articles www.joetedesco.org :thumbup:


I have a couple of good ones that I will send.


----------



## crazymurph

BIGRED said:


> Here is a bad one, this is at a friends house.


That is awesome. The 2 things a lot of homeowners are afraid of, gas and electric.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*How's this?*

Green, green, green, green! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Joe Tedesco said:


> Green, green, green, green! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



Joe, Joe, Joe... what are we going to do with you?

Haven't you ever heard of the Quadruple-Redundant Grounding system?

It's a very simply concept, really. Ground every conductor, and there can be no shocks, no fires, no hazard of any kind.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Here's another one!*

Just another open panel where they are not wearing any PPE. :thumbup:


----------



## 220/221




----------



## Josue

Joe Tedesco said:


> Just another open panel where they are not wearing any PPE.


So......................:laughing:

I'm sure almost everybody here has done that at least once in their life. :thumbsup:



220/221 said:


>


I think I know why you guys are sending back the illegal immigrants.:laughing:


----------



## travelingelec

Joe Tedesco said:


> Green, green, green, green! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


 

Going Green for the environment


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Joe Tedesco said:


> Just another open panel where they are not wearing any PPE. :thumbup:


What are these, #10 feeders and all those branch circuits?


----------



## kaboler

Joe Tedesco said:


> Just another open panel where they are not wearing any PPE. :thumbup:


Because it's unnecessary.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

No, this is a nasty panel:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

kaboler said:


> Because it's unnecessary.


 
STFU


----------



## jza

Joe Tedesco said:


> Just another open panel where they are not wearing any PPE. :thumbup:


You've never worked a day in the trade you entire life eh?


----------



## Joe Tedesco

Sure did! Long before many, I was 13 and worked in the Bronx and in Flushing. First license in CT back in 1962!


----------



## Joe Tedesco

kaboler said:


> Because it's unnecessary.


This was in Middle East where the voltage was 230/415, 3 Phase 4 wire using British code rules!


----------



## jza

...yet you freak out at the sight of two trained professionals running some tests on a panel you assume is live?


----------



## Joe Tedesco

Deleted original question was removed.


----------



## jza

Did you have PPE on?


----------



## Big John

Joe Tedesco said:


> I was standing right behind them in Baghdad, and the system was live!


 See as how the are missing PPE, I sure hope you warned them first before taking that flash photo.

-John


----------



## Joe Tedesco

jza said:


> Did you have PPE on?


No, See the definition of Prohibited Approach Boundary in NFPA 70E for example.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

Big John said:


> See as how the are missing PPE, I sure hope you warned them first before taking that flash photo.
> 
> -John


I did mention it to the AHJ and Safety Person and they were not concerned because they were Master Electricians.


----------



## Josue

kaboler said:


> Because it's unnecessary.


Woah......Kaboler is back:laughing:


----------



## jza

Joe Tedesco said:


> No, See the definition of Prohibited Approach Boundary in NFPA 70E for example.


See the definition of I'll tell other people to wear it but when it comes down to my own inconvenience I neglect all rules.


----------



## guest

jza said:


> You've never worked a day in the trade you entire life eh?





jza said:


> ...yet you freak out at the sight of two trained professionals running some tests on a panel you assume is live?





jza said:


> Did you have PPE on?





jza said:


> See the definition of I'll tell other people to wear it but when it comes down to my own inconvenience I neglect all rules.


Above, see the definition of a jackalope who hasn't contributed anything other than smart-ass comments to an online forum. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## kaboler

Joe Tedesco said:


> This was in Middle East where the voltage was 230/415, 3 Phase 4 wire using British code rules!


You're right, that's an arc flash hazard. What's he metering anyway? Neutral to ground?


----------



## IBEW191

mxslick said:


> Above, see the definition of a jackalope who hasn't contributed anything other than smart-ass comments to an online forum. :whistling2::laughing:


 I second that!:laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*230v*



kaboler said:


> You're right, that's an arc flash hazard. What's he metering anyway? Neutral to ground?


N to G = 230V and that was the type of equipment used in Iraq buildings.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*For Sale*



480sparky said:


> Joe, Joe, Joe... what are we going to do with you?
> 
> Haven't you ever heard of the Quadruple-Redundant Grounding system?
> 
> It's a very simply concept, really. Ground every conductor, and there can be no shocks, no fires, no hazard of any kind.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I have some old code books for sale too, interested?


----------



## 480sparky

Joe Tedesco said:


> I have some old code books for sale too, interested?


Only if they're ones I don't have already. I'm pretty much complete back to 1920.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Nasty panel II


----------



## oldtimer

kaboler said:


> You're right, that's an arc flash hazard. What's he metering anyway? Neutral to ground?



WATCH OUT JOE! KABOLER is the man, He will set you straight!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kevmanTA

I should take pics of the Square D panels in the Turkey barns I work in..
Every connection is black/corroded from the ammonia and cleaning product, they're filled to the brim with webs and sawdust, and they're overloaded...


----------



## Joe Tedesco

kevmanTA said:


> I should take pics of the Square D panels in the Turkey barns I work in..
> Every connection is black/corroded from the ammonia and cleaning product, they're filled to the brim with webs and sawdust, and they're overloaded...


Please do that they would be great pictures. Are you aware of NEC Article 547?


----------



## kevmanTA

Joe Tedesco said:


> Please do that they would be great pictures. Are you aware of NEC Article 547?


Not quite,
they should be weatherproof panels, but they were wired in the 70's.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Is this nasty enough?*

*What rule covers this messy panel?* :laughing:


----------



## ohiosparky99

Neat and workmanlike manner


----------



## That's It?

Joe Tedesco said:


> Just another open panel where they are not wearing any PPE. :thumbup:


 Don't worry they were wearing flip flops.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Close try again*



ohiosparky99 said:


> Neat and workmanlike manner


 Close, are you are referencing a rule in the NEC? :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Please clarify*



That's It? said:


> Don't worry they were wearing flip flops.


Please clarify, what does the comment I made on another post have to do with the question here? I was looking for some discussion related to the picture here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D

Joe Tedesco said:


> Close, are you are referencing a rule in the NEC? :thumbsup:


 


That is a violation of 110.12 B Integrity of electrical equipment and connections.


----------



## robnj772

Joe Tedesco said:


> Please clarify, what does the comment I made on another post have to do with the question here? I was looking for some discussion related to the picture here. :thumbsup:


Let's see some of your work. You are always posting pictures of others work. I think I speak for everyone here when I say I would love to see some pictures of panels you PERSONALLY have done

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## Joe Tedesco

Mike D said:


> That is a violation of 110.12 B Integrity of electrical equipment and connections.


*Thanks Mike you are the winner!* :thumbup:


----------



## Mike D

Joe Tedesco said:


> *Thanks Mike you are the winner!* :thumbup:


 
What did I win?


----------



## 480sparky

robnj772 said:


> Let's see some of your work. You are always posting pictures of others work. I think I speak for everyone here when I say I would love to see some pictures of panels you PERSONALLY have done
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum



Not everyone here is a field electrician, Rob. Some are inspectors, some are instructors, some work in manufacturing, some are engineers. Remember, this forum is for _all_ those in the electrical-related field, not just the guys who put a pouch on every morning.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Winner!*



Mike D said:


> What did I win?


A trip back to Camp Victory in Baghdad, IRAQ so we can take pictures of the work we did and inspected! 

You had a beauty on the cover of the local newsletter (remember) can you send a link or show it here? :thumbup:


----------



## Mike D

Joe Tedesco said:


> A trip back to Camp Victory in Baghdad, IRAQ so we can take pictures of the work we did and inspected!
> 
> You had a beauty on the cover of the local newsletter (remember) can you send a link or show it here? :thumbup:


 
No thanks.


No sir, I signed a non disclosure agreement with the company I worked for and it included pictures.


----------



## ohiosparky99

joe tedesco said:


> *what rule covers this messy panel?* :laughing:


110.12


----------



## ohiosparky99

Joe Tedesco said:


> Close, are you are referencing a rule in the NEC? :thumbsup:


Yes, 110.12


----------

